# VOX Remote Firmware



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I use my Harmony most or the time, but I was looking at the Tivo remote settings in the hydra menu and was seeing if there was a Firmware update for the VOX remote but it looks like I cannot get the remote to check for an update and the system info does not show a ver number.
Is there another way to check?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> I use my Harmony most or the time, but I was looking at the Tivo remote settings in the hydra menu and was seeing if there was a Firmware update for the VOX remote but it looks like I cannot get the remote to check for an update and the system info does not show a ver number.
> Is there another way to check?


I don't think that software is finished yet. I still show IR as remote type on both a Roamio and Mini VOX.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, I also get IR Mode (and remote address 0)
No issues with my VOX remote, thanks for confirming you get the same SI


----------

